# Older PEW former lab rat needs home in OREGON



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

So long story short, my brother's girlfriend moved up here with him, brought her cat and pet rat, and now is moving back to Texas, but she doesn't want her pet rat anymore. It really breaks my heart because she's had this rat for a while now, and the rat's siblings have all passed away, so now its just her on her own. My brother has never had much experience with small pets, and since his girlfriend( soon to be ex) is leaving the rat there (permanently) He doesn't know what to do. I figured I would come to you guys and try to find someone willing to take this PEW girl under their wing. Unfortunately I cant take the girl, I have two boys, and I really would rather not have a bunch of babies. As far as I know, the rat was used as a lab rat for psychology studies, and my brother's girlfriend took 3 of them home to be pets after the term was done at her university. The rat does well around cats and dogs, I believe she's almost 3 years old, so shes now a senior. I'll post pictures as soon as I can. Thanks !


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

At three I doubt she'd get pregnant anymore so it should be safe if you kept her. poor girl. I'm from Wisconsin or I would gladly give her a home


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

hahah well my boys are unfixed and about 6 months, wouldnt want her to get stressed from all the humping or freak out.


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Still need to find a home for this girl, my brother is moving soon and needs to find a place for her to go to. His girlfriend came back, got the cat but did not take the rat, like we expected.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She can still get pregnant at three but it would more than likely kill her. Never put unaltered males and females in the same cage.; that's just asking for a disaster.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rats may or may not get pregnant at three. It depends on if they went through menopause. As you guessed the birth would be dangerous if not deadly. The wager on if she did or did not lose fertility is also a wager on her and any pups' lives


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Lol, again, she is not even in the same house as my boys, not keeping her, just doing a favor for my brother since he needs to find her a home. I wouldn't put two unaltered boys with a female anyways as that is asking for trouble.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd love to help if only I was closer


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

kayepaye said:


> I'd love to help if only I was closer


Me too, sorry. Hope you find someone soon.


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

If we could get some sort of short train going I could take her...

I know its not likely for a single rat in the northwest, but I thought I would put it out there


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Finally got some photos of the girl! One is blury but my brother took them on his phone.


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

I'll be petsitting her here in a week, so I'll get better photos then and maybe a video.


----------

